# What has cuey replaced the xkr with?



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Right guessing game what has he replaced it with?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Not a BMW :wall: What the hell is he thinking :doublesho


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Fiat 500, from one of his post's where he say's he already started collecting bits for it, possibly an abarth .....


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> Fiat 500, from one of his post's where he say's he already started collecting bits for it, possibly an abarth .....


If its a fiat, why not buy a whole one then collect the bits as they fall off :doublesho 

I'll get my coat (Runs, ducks & hides!!!)


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

One of these wasn't it :lol:


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

:lol: I was thinking something like that ^^^ Maybe a G-Wiz? :lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

ITHAQVA said:


> If its a fiat, why not buy a whole one then collect the bits as they fall off :doublesho
> 
> I'll get my coat (Runs, ducks & hides!!!)


Fix It Again Tomorrow


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

a lupo


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Ninja, I'm beginning to think you have secret fantasies about Cueball. All you seem to do is post threads and go on about him...


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

ITHAQVA said:


> If its a fiat, why not buy a whole one then collect the bits as they fall off :doublesho
> 
> I'll get my coat (Runs, ducks & hides!!!)


It's only a Fiat engine though afaik, Ford set up the chassis for the Abarth and Fiat then kept it for all the 500 range as it was so good.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I don't think any of us will be able to guess, he's an off-the-wall guy so probably something completely random he's found somewhere...


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Matt. said:


> Ninja, I'm beginning to think you have secret fantasies about Cueball. All you seem to do is post threads and go on about him...


I would worry more about RP going after you :wave:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

A working s8?


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

he might have gone with an Audi A1...


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Knowing him , One of these










And one of these for getting about (heard he's going green.....proper green :lol: )


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

http://retrorides.proboards.com/index.cgi?action=display&board=general&thread=121024&page=1#1503317

Maybe this, downsizing with a v8


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

in addition Cue: -


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

You are all wrong it is the PEEL P50


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Ninja59 said:


> in addition Cue: -
> 
> The Black Eyed Peas - Where Is The Love? - YouTube


When the Black Eyed Peas made proper music. Those were the days


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I think he's bought a beige Lada Riva estate.
Hopefully nothing dull,Or I'll be having words with his mum.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

J1ODY A said:


> he might have gone with an Audi A1...


good god did audi nick those lights from this piece of junk?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

The lights from a Chrysler and the price from a proper car.Good combo :thumb:










Go on Grizz say it..
"Are you Ross??"


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

what are you guys like.... :lol:



and Spoony, my S8 is 100% fixed and running superb...so ram it!!!!! :doublesho  :lol:

picking up the new car next week...... looking forward to it :driver:

it's red....and small.... and fun....and pretty rare (well around here anyway)

:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> what are you guys like.... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suzuki cappachino ?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

PugIain said:


> The lights from a Chrysler and the price from a proper car.Good combo :thumb:
> 
> Go on Grizz say it..
> "Are you Ross??"


Hmmm..

Good day to you sir!!!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> Hmmm..
> 
> Good day to you sir!!!


:lol::lol:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> it's red....and small.... and fun....and pretty rare (well around here anyway)
> 
> :thumb:


All I say is it better be good OR I think you'll be snubbed by a lot of DW members!

:tumbleweed:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i do not like this Mk2 cuey  as i have explained to doug in PM's  next you will be telling us your getting married and having kids i mean mean THIS is not the cuey i know!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Hmmm..
> 
> Good day to you sir!!!


:wave: :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> picking up the new car next week...... looking forward to it :driver:
> 
> it's red....and small.... and fun....and pretty rare (well around here anyway)
> 
> :thumb:


Could this be a Fiat 500 Abarth? 

Great choice (if it is!) :lol: :thumb:

Enjoy Cuey! :driver:

Alan W


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> i do not like this Mk2 cuey  as i have explained to doug in PM's  next you will be telling us your getting married and having kids i mean mean THIS is not the cuey i know!


:lol::lol:


----------



## Fuzzy Logic (May 6, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> it's red....and small.... and fun....and pretty rare (well around here anyway)
> 
> :thumb:


Alfa Mito??


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Suzuki Swift :thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

*Cuey spotted....*


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

someone told me that they thought Cuey was getting a little Camper


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

herbiedacious said:


> someone told me that they thought Cuey was getting a little *Camper*


RP will be very pleased to hear that


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Hyundai Amica?
Vauxhall VX220?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> RP will be very pleased to hear that


Can't imagine him being as camp as you


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Ssangyong Rodius


----------



## Manxman302 (Jul 25, 2011)

^^^^ Aarrgghhh...my eyes....!!


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

a Dacia Sandero?


----------



## Manxman302 (Jul 25, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> Fix It Again Tomorrow


Fix It Again Toni...
Found In A Tip...
Failed Italian Automotive Technology…


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Feck it's a turbo :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Feck it's a turbo :lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Hardsworth said:


> a Dacia Sandero?


:lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> Can't imagine him being as camp as you


You wish ya manslut


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> Ssangyong Rodius


WHY!!!! Oh why!!!! FAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :doublesho


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> You wish ya manslut


I thought that was jody


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> I thought that was jody


No, he's my submisive biatch :doublesho


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> WHY!!!! Oh why!!!! FAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :doublesho


Cuey the pimp! or he has been hiding his kids well :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> Cuey the pimp! or he has been hiding his kids well :thumb:


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> I thought that was jody


I'm the dominant one, and don't you forget it you whore!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> I'm the dominant one, and don't you forget it you whore!


Yes sir :doublesho:argie:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

wooo, only 3 more sleeps....

got all my bits n bobs to change over just staring at me.... got the paint to fill the stone chips.... going over and over polish/LSP combos...

so much fun..... :lol:  

:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> wooo, only 3 more sleeps....
> 
> got all my bits n bobs to change over just staring at me.... got the paint to fill the stone chips.... going over and over polish/LSP combos...
> 
> ...


You bloody teeeees Cuey, what is it?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> I'm the dominant one, and don't you forget it you whore!





RisingPower said:


> Yes sir :doublesho:argie:


Sorry everyone, my ho's are stepping out of line


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> wooo, only 3 more sleeps....
> 
> got all my bits n bobs to change over just staring at me.... got the paint to fill the stone chips.... going over and over polish/LSP combos...
> 
> ...


Nice one Cue, have fun! I know how that feels, think I'm getting vicarious anticipation too!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> You bloody teeeees Cuey, what is it?


It's red, small, has a turbo.....it bangs and pops on gear changes... and it's a fun wee car to drive about in....










:driver:

:thumb:



-PJB- said:


> Nice one Cue, have fun! I know how that feels, think I'm getting vicarious anticipation too!


:lol:

I'm thinking of RMG and my new wax to start out...

But then I think maybe Zaino would be good...

and then, it should really just be straight to ceramishield then wax...

decisions, decisions... plus I have just got samples of Scholl and Megs 205 polish, and the AS man is dropping by on Friday....

Arrrgh!!!!! the problems with new cars! :lol: :wall::wall::wall:

:thumb:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Love these, only seen them in white up to now!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> It's red, small, has a turbo.....it bangs and pops on gear changes... and it's a fun wee car to drive about in....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A girl at work has a black 500, black wheels & large red stripe on each side. looks dam nice :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Could this be a Fiat 500 Abarth?
> 
> Great choice (if it is!) :lol: :thumb:
> 
> ...


Great guess, eh!  Do I win a ride in it? :lol:

Nice one Cuey! 

Alan W


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Gold wheels would look good on a red one. Nice and curvy for those reflections!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Alan W said:


> Great guess, eh!  Do I win a ride in it? :lol:
> 
> Nice one Cuey!
> 
> Alan W


:lol:

Yeah of course..... :driver::driver::driver:

:thumb:



herbiedacious said:


> Gold wheels would look good on a red one. Nice and curvy for those reflections!


Hmmmmm.....

I already have a red car, and a black car with gold wheels, so don't think I will be going down that road! :lol:

maybe too much of a good thing eh.......   



















:thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Well Cuey, we can sleep easily once more, I think you've redeemed yourself there, an enthusiast's car for sure, and I imagine an absolute hoot to go fizzing along those twisting Scottish roads with. Nice one :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Enjoy, personally not for me not a fan but who cares what others think  

In terms of LSP

Clearkote red machine glaze followed by Clearkote carnuba moose wax.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Great choice CB :thumb: ........although I did think a man of your caliber would have gone for the massively overpriced 'Ferrari' edition? 

Mrs Bean has a standard 1.2 500 and they are great fun. Have looked at replacing it recently with an Arbarth (along with an Evoque and RS3)....I know which one my bank manager would prefer :lol:

Will look out for the pics :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice one mate. Love them. Handling was a little different to mine and I still prefer how mine steers but you can't argue with how these things hold their value, straight line poke and the noise! And the looks. And interior tbh. :lol: in fact id still have one! 

I can't be bothered to read it through. What options you got?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

maggi133 said:


> Nice one mate. Love them. Handling was a little different to mine and I still prefer how mine steers but you can't argue with how these things hold their value, straight line poke and the noise! And the looks. And interior tbh. :lol: in fact id still have one!
> 
> I can't be bothered to read it through. What options you got?


No idea mate... :lol:

I'm sure what was an option and what wasn't..... 

Eh.....eh........ oooh, I have the big sunroof! and...eh.... leather seats (red/black in the front... yes... red like the Datsun AND Audi :wall: I not really a massive fan of red either... honest! :lol

Eh........ the red paint was an extra, I think the wheels were as well, Xenon lights, climate

Think that was it....

Not sure....

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Ok rude question but a ball park cost and age if possible..... They are a lovely little car but i cant help thinking the money couls go towards much more car.

PaulN


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Ok rude question but a ball park cost and age if possible..... They are a lovely little car but i cant help thinking the money couls go towards much more car.
> 
> PaulN


2009 plate, 27k miles price was my XKR and a few grand.

What else is so new, fun to drive, low mileage and cost to buy and run...

Has to be small, a hatchback, leather, Bluetooth...And not French

:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> Fiat 500, from one of his post's where he say's he already started collecting bits for it, possibly an abarth .....





Alan W said:


> Great guess, eh!  Do I win a ride in it? :lol:
> 
> Nice one Cuey!
> 
> Alan W


Oi, i get the first go


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Ok rude question but a ball park cost and age if possible..... They are a lovely little car but i cant help thinking the money couls go towards much more car.
> 
> PaulN





The Cueball said:


> 2009 plate, 27k miles price was my XKR and a few grand.
> 
> What else is so new, fun to drive, low mileage and cost to buy and run...
> 
> ...


And another, Mr Rude, McRudster…

a)Why do you care what I spend my hard earned on?!?!?!?!

b)Why do you think I care what you think about cars?!?!?!?!

c)Why is there even a thread on someone changing their cars over, with this level of discussion… why does anyone give a ?!?!?!?!?

So there!!!!!!! :doublesho:doublesho



:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I think its a great choice  I use Dodo Orange crush on my red Leon, also Finish Kare Poly sealent looks really good - thats Finish Kare in those pictures, I find Dodo just a touch warmer ..... If you want to try the Finish Kare let me know ... i'm not using it anymore


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> And another, Mr Rude, McRudster…
> 
> a)Why do you care what I spend my hard earned on?!?!?!?!
> 
> ...


Cause you started a fecking thread saying about off loading your fleet to get a new one!!!!

I dont care how much you spent, i dont care what you spend your money on, i am interested in the cost of a super town car v a 2 seater or a evo etc. Im not saying get one but im interested. Big FG Girl... lol


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> 2009 plate, 27k miles *price was my XKR and a few grand.*


Bloody hell I didn't realise you could get a recent reg Arbarth for £4k :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Cause you started a fecking thread saying about off loading your fleet to get a new one!!!!
> 
> I dont care how much you spent, i dont care what you spend your money on, i am interested in the cost of a super town car v a 2 seater or a evo etc. Im not saying get one but im interested. Big FG Girl... lol


:lol:

This isn't my thread though... 

Hopefully the running costs should be waaaay lower for this wee car...

Let me put it another way.... I got this Abarth for cheaper than what the XKR would have cost this year on repairs... and that is just for needed stuff, not going into the things I would have still liked to do, if I was going to keep it.... :wall:

In fact, this new car, cost me about 2 sets of tyres for the jag... :lol:

:thumb:



Beancounter said:


> Bloody hell I didn't realise you could get a recent reg Arbarth for £4k :lol:


You are not far off what some people where trying to offer for the XKR....

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Love the abarth cuey, but won't it make you look a little bit girly?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> Love the abarth cuey, but won't it make you look a little bit girly?


Nah, the tartan skirt will do that...


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

Never seen one in red but thereis a white one I see regular 
Real head turner and the noise is fantastic 
Funky interior too


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Great looking motors, and I can only imagine the grin they'll put on your fizzog :thumb:

Mate had one in grey, looked fantastic. Ended up getting his money back though, major electrical gremlins. Maybe he shouldn't had fed them after midnight .... :lol:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

oh Cueball... I know you don't care what people think BUT I test drove a 500 before I bought the Fucus (not the Abarth mind) and I just couldn't own one...










:lol:

I like the datsun though :thumb:


----------

